# AWE or Eurojet?? what would you rather?



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

so im up in the air of what exhaust to get. I have an 09 2.5 Jetta with a magnaflow on it right now, but im not a fan of it any more so thats why im looking for something new. I also have the USP cat-less test pipe with a UM SRI. i wanna get either AWE or Eurojet. let me know what you guys thinks!!!:beer:


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

What is it exactly that you don't like about the Magnaflow exhaust anymore? Everybody seems to love it. 

Anyways, I've got the USP catless DP, with AWE catback and a P-Flo intake. It sounds amazing, especially now that it's breaking in and starting to mellow out a bit (only have ~200 miles on the test pipe). I know the AWE + USP combo will be louder than what you have now, since AWE's setup on a stock downpipe is already semi-loud. 

What is it you're looking for in the other exhausts? More noise, better sound, more power? Lol just wondering. 

Also, I really want the UM SRI, you're a lucky mofo. They don't make it anymore


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

AWE cuz it's AWEsome :thumbup::beer:


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

Streetliight said:


> What is it exactly that you don't like about the Magnaflow exhaust anymore? Everybody seems to love it.
> 
> Anyways, I've got the USP catless DP, with AWE catback and a P-Flo intake. It sounds amazing, especially now that it's breaking in and starting to mellow out a bit (only have ~200 miles on the test pipe). I know the AWE + USP combo will be louder than what you have now, since AWE's setup on a stock downpipe is already semi-loud.
> 
> ...


i loved my exhaust when i first got it, but now its starting to get this raspy tinny sound to it at certain rpms and it drives me crazy. Also the drone at like 2500 to 3000 rpm makes your eyes rattle lol. I have heard people say the drone isnt as bad on either one of the other exhaust. im just looking for something with better sound, and a little less drone for the most part.

haha the um manifold really screams when you jump on it and pulls hard!!


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

SocoJoe said:


> AWE cuz it's AWEsome :thumbup::beer:


thats what im leaning towards! hows the drone on the highway? or really at all?


----------



## miguelr (Apr 13, 2013)

AWE is silent at 60-65mph cruise. At 70mph there is a slight hum or whatever people call it. AWE sounds amazing.


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

miguelr said:


> AWE is silent at 60-65mph cruise. At 70mph there is a slight hum or whatever people call it. AWE sounds amazing.


I second that, at ~65 mph you would never even know its there but from 75-80 ish it will begin to drone a little. still not bad though. you'll find the drone happening at 2200-2400 rpm. but it makes an amazing sound when your on it and settles down when your not.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Weird. Maybe it's just because my test pipe is still practically brand new, but around 3k mine is loud as balls, regardless of speed haha.


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

So all in all AWE is the way to go it sounds like. Lol. Well ill have to see how this pay check is and ill probably order it this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

Another question where is the cheapest place to get an AWE exhaust?


----------



## miguelr (Apr 13, 2013)

Used: http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56765
New I got from awe tuning direct 10% off last holiday promotion.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

I prefer to get parts like that new, but you can go used with no issue. Keep in mind that (I think) the rabbit/golf 2.5 exhaust may be slightly different than the Jetta, with hanger placement and stuff like that. 

Also, if you order from AWE brand new, they make the exhaust to order, so it will take a few weeks. Just something to consider.


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

Streetliight said:


> I prefer to get parts like that new, but you can go used with no issue. Keep in mind that (I think) the rabbit/golf 2.5 exhaust may be slightly different than the Jetta, with hanger placement and stuff like that.
> 
> Also, if you order from AWE brand new, they make the exhaust to order, so it will take a few weeks. Just something to consider.


Yeah I would get it brand new forsure, and yeah the rabbit/golf exhaust is shorter then the Jetta exhaust. Ill most likely order it this weekend so ill have it in a couple weeks


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

I just got my AWE exhaust today to replace my custom catback. Will NOT take a few weeks to get it.

I ordered mine real late Thursday night last week, they built it on Friday, boxed and shipped it on Monday and I got it today via FedEx at 9:30am. And I'm in Las Vegas, way away from where they're!

Not installed yet but I'm sure it will be real sick with my Tsudo test pipe, carbonio CAI, and c2 91 oct race tune


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah I think the only reason mine took a few weeks is because of Alaska shipping haha.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Mine is quiet at highway speeds in 5th. I replaced the resonator with one from a GTI. I ordered mine straight from AWE, so not sure of where to get cheapest. 

Good choice :thumbup:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Nick_V08 said:


> I just got my AWE exhaust today to replace my custom catback. Will NOT take a few weeks to get it.
> 
> I ordered mine real late Thursday night last week, they built it on Friday, boxed and shipped it on Monday and I got it today via FedEx at 9:30am. And I'm in Las Vegas, way away from where they're!
> 
> Not installed yet but I'm sure it will be real sick with my Tsudo test pipe, carbonio CAI, and c2 91 oct race tune


They might have had some already made up in a batch or something. Mine definitely took about a month to arrive and I live pretty close to them.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

My AWE took about 2 weeks from order to delivery. I ordered through a local vendor who ordered directly from AWE. It only cost me $640 for total installed, which is cheaper than I found any where online before shipping was even calculated into the price. According to the guy I purchased from AWE stands behind their product much better if you have any issues than Eurojet in HIS experience dealing with them. That and the minimal price difference between the two (only about $100) is why I went AWE over Eurojet.


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

SocoJoe said:


> Mine is quiet at highway speeds in 5th. I replaced the resonator with one from a GTI. I ordered mine straight from AWE, so not sure of where to get cheapest.
> 
> Good choice :thumbup:


Thats good to hear, because mine right now is pretty loud on the high way ever so anything a little quieter will be better :thumbup:



cbs_24 said:


> My AWE took about 2 weeks from order to delivery. I ordered through a local vendor who ordered directly from AWE. It only cost me $640 for total installed, which is cheaper than I found any where online before shipping was even calculated into the price. According to the guy I purchased from AWE stands behind their product much better if you have any issues than Eurojet in HIS experience dealing with them. That and the minimal price difference between the two (only about $100) is why I went AWE over Eurojet.


i have been searching around for the best deal the lowest price i found was only like 10 bucks cheaper then getting it right from AWE. I dont have quite enough money yet to order so i gotta wait like another 2 weeks




Nick_V08 said:


> I just got my AWE exhaust today to replace my custom catback. Will NOT take a few weeks to get it.
> 
> I ordered mine real late Thursday night last week, they built it on Friday, boxed and shipped it on Monday and I got it today via FedEx at 9:30am. And I'm in Las Vegas, way away from where they're!
> 
> Not installed yet but I'm sure it will be real sick with my Tsudo test pipe, carbonio CAI, and c2 91 oct race tune


Hopefully when it come times for me to order my exhaust it wont take long lol... Yeah that should deff sound good on the car!!


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

Get the AWE exhaust!
Its what I have on my car and I love it! Really loud when you want it to be, quiet when you don't. Early 2k rpms there is "Drone" or wtv its called.
Ive had the exhaust for over a year now and I still love it as much as when I first installed it!

Install was really easy too, and I never work on my own cars (ive done two oil changes on my own in my life)

The only negative... it took a while for me to receive it after I ordered it. I don't remember how long but I remember calling up the company I ordered it from to ask what was going on.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

I've got the stocker off a GTI. Sounds great and I paid all of $250 installed.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

I bought my AWE exhaust through ESETuning.com, $655+ FREE FedEx ground shipping. (They deliver on Saturdays)


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Nick_V08 said:


> I bought my AWE exhaust through ESETuning.com, $655+ FREE FedEx ground shipping. (They deliver on Saturdays)



Thats better than most of the vendors I found online.


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

MK5golf said:


> Get the AWE exhaust!
> Its what I have on my car and I love it! Really loud when you want it to be, quiet when you don't. Early 2k rpms there is "Drone" or wtv its called.
> Ive had the exhaust for over a year now and I still love it as much as when I first installed it!
> 
> ...


thats good to hear!! installing it wont be a problem for me i used to work at a dealership so i have all the tools and my buddy has a lift i can use. 



Nick_V08 said:


> I bought my AWE exhaust through ESETuning.com, $655+ FREE FedEx ground shipping. (They deliver on Saturdays)


I was looking at the exhaust on that website before actually wasnt to sure if they were legit or not ..No problems getting it then?


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

ESEtuning is awesome! Amazing customer service by a guy named Dave there. 

I ordered a forge big knob from there and the AWE exhaust and he even emails you about your order letting you know ahead if time if any delays or such and you can ask him anything. I'd say its an amazing place to buy from and use.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Streetliight said:


> Also, I really want the UM SRI, you're a lucky mofo. They don't make it anymore



Not 100% true...


I have a batch of 5 in production. (5/15/13)


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Jefnes3 said:


> Not 100% true...
> 
> 
> I have a batch of 5 in production. (5/15/13)
> ...


That's good news! When will they be on sale?


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

Nick_V08 said:


> ESEtuning is awesome! Amazing customer service by a guy named Dave there.
> 
> I ordered a forge big knob from there and the AWE exhaust and he even emails you about your order letting you know ahead if time if any delays or such and you can ask him anything. I'd say its an amazing place to buy from and use.


Awesome!! ill deff keep them in mind when i get closer to ordering. Thanks for the heads up!!



Jefnes3 said:


> Not 100% true...
> 
> 
> I have a batch of 5 in production. (5/15/13)
> ...


Awesome product! thats all i have to say! ive had mine on for about a year now and i love it, even though i dont have it tuned yet, but thats in the near future!!


----------

